# Input Feld das .html daran hängt?



## RMS (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo 
suche einen html Code da ich bei Google nichts finde und mich selber noch nicht so gut auskenne.

Habe auf meiner Website regeln die der Besucher erst durchlesen soll darin befindet sich ein Wort das nicht dazu passt, der Besucher soll dies in einem Feld eingeben und absenden. Jetzt suche ich einen Code der einfach hinter dem eingegebenen Wort (im Feld) ein .html daran hängt und so auf die Seite weiterleitet.

Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Sprint (8. Juni 2017)

Verstehe ich das richtig, daß das Wort, das die Leute suchen sollen, der Seitenname ist auf den weitergeleitet werden soll?

Dann kommt es darauf an, wie die weitere Verarbeitung abläuft. HTML selbst kann sowas nicht machen. Du mußt also Javascript oder PHP nehmen. Hast du damit irgendwelche Erfahrungen und hast du dich schon entschieden, wie es ablaufen soll?


----------



## Sp1r1t (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wie Sprint schon gesagt hat, wird das mit bloßem HTML nichts werden. Bei diesem Fall würde ich JavaScript empfehlen.

Ich hab hier mal einen Lösungsvorschlag:

Auf der HTML Seite hab ich einfach 2 Elemente (Input-Feld und Button) erstellt.

```
<input type="text" id="word">
<input type="submit" id="btn">
```

das ist der JS Snippet. Wichtig ist, hierbei handelt es sich um eine verbindung mit Jquery.

```
$(document).ready(function(){
    $('#btn').click(function(){
        var input = document.getElementById('word').value;
        // Die If Abfage dient zur Sicherheit, dass nur die Seite aufgerufen werden kann die wirklich aufgerufen werden soll
        if (input == 'dernamederseite') {
            window.location = input+'.html';
        }
    });
});
```

Nun das Problem mit Jquery. Um das nutzen zu könne, musst du die Jquery Libary von Google mit einbinden

```
<script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.12.4/jquery.min.js"></script>
```


Schluss endlich sieht bei mir der Code so aus:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <title>Title</title>
    </head>
    <body>
        <input type="text" id="word">
        <input type="submit" id="btn">
    </body>
    <script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.12.4/jquery.min.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript">
        $(document).ready(function(){
            $('#btn').click(function(){
                var input = document.getElementById('word').value;
                // Die If Abfage dient zur Sicherheit, dass nur die Seite aufgerufen werden kann die wirklich aufgerufen werden soll
                if (input == 'dernamederseite') {
                    window.location = input+'.html';
                }
            });
        });
    </script>
</html>
```

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sp1r1t


----------

